# NREMT failed todaytoday



## EDillard (Jul 6, 2016)

I am completely disappointed with myself. I graduated from an 8 month course 3 weeks ago and continued to attend a local study group up to last night. My test was this morning and my "unsuccessful" results were posted this afternoon. My test was mostly diseases and illnesses. I had 1 cardiac, 1 operations, and about 2 OB questions. It kicked me off at 122. I always aced my tests and quizzes in class and made an 82 on the class final, which I might add was extremely hard. Not sure I'm really looking for anything but advice or just letting me talk about how I really thought I had it in the bag. The rest of the class is thinking they will fail now since I did. *Sigh* I'm in Texas so I don't have a state test to pass just NREMT. Any idea how long until I can retest?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 6, 2016)

You can make a retest appointment now, but I suggest using a good test prep resource, like JB navigate, because you obviously were not prepared for this baseline competency test, despite your impression. 

Good luck with your next go around.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jul 6, 2016)

Http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id606535337 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewr1296 (Jul 7, 2016)

Download EMT PASS, it costs $30 for the full version but it is 100% worth it. I failed the NREMT 7 times but after studying with that app and rereading my book I passed. EMT PASS is made by the guy who wrote some of the questions for the NREMT exam.


----------



## Martyn (Jul 7, 2016)

EDillard said:


> My test was mostly diseases and illnesses. I had 1 cardiac, 1 operations, and about 2 OB questions.



I doubt that...the NREMT test picks from 5 categories

And just for info...
[QUOTE="New CAT NREMT tests will deliver questions one at a time to the candidate and will NOT be randomly chosen. They are rated along the same ability scale as the candidate is exhibiting proficiency. The first questions on the exam are generally just below the passing standard. If a question is asked that is below the candidate's level of ability, the probability is high for the candidate to answer the question correctly. If a question asked is above a candidate's level of ability, they have a high probability of missing it. If the candidate answers the question correctly then a slightly more difficult question will be delivered next. As the difficulty of the questions increase, eventually the candidate will start to miss questions. The questions then become slightly easier and the candidate will begin to answer correctly again. At this point in the exam the application algorithm calculates an ability estimate for this candidate and begins delivering questions that are slightly harder and slightly easier than the candidate's ability. As the CAT exam progresses, the ability estimate gets more and more precise as the pattern of right to wrong answers stabilizes around the client's true ability. The exam will end at the point when there is a 95% certainty that the candidate's true ability is above or below the passing standard. It can also end if you run out of questions or time, however both of these instances are rare..[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lopester (Jul 10, 2016)

andrewr1296 said:


> Download EMT PASS, it costs $30 for the full version but it is 100% worth it. I failed the NREMT 7 times but after studying with that app and rereading my book I passed. EMT PASS is made by the guy who wrote some of the questions for the NREMT exam.



7 times? I didnt think it was possible to retest that many times


----------



## Lopester (Jul 10, 2016)

Martyn said:


> I doubt that...the NREMT test picks from 5 categories
> 
> And just for info...
> [QUOTE="New CAT NREMT tests will deliver questions one at a time to the candidate and will NOT be randomly chosen. They are rated along the same ability scale as the candidate is exhibiting proficiency. The first questions on the exam are generally just below the passing standard. If a question is asked that is below the candidate's level of ability, the probability is high for the candidate to answer the question correctly. If a question asked is above a candidate's level of ability, they have a high probability of missing it. If the candidate answers the question correctly then a slightly more difficult question will be delivered next. As the difficulty of the questions increase, eventually the candidate will start to miss questions. The questions then become slightly easier and the candidate will begin to answer correctly again. At this point in the exam the application algorithm calculates an ability estimate for this candidate and begins delivering questions that are slightly harder and slightly easier than the candidate's ability. As the CAT exam progresses, the ability estimate gets more and more precise as the pattern of right to wrong answers stabilizes around the client's true ability. The exam will end at the point when there is a 95% certainty that the candidate's true ability is above or below the passing standard. It can also end if you run out of questions or time, however both of these instances are rare..


[/QUOTE]

where did this quote come from? what is the purpose in testing in this way?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 10, 2016)

Lopester said:


> where did this quote come from? what is the purpose in testing in this way?



This is from the NREMT site and it's called adaptive testing. It's designed to test you until you've proven you're baseline competent in all aspects.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Jul 11, 2016)

I sincerely mean no offense to the person who failed seven times. Obviously that person has a LOT of guts and stamina to continue on after so many failures, and that's very admirable. 

However, it's entirely possible that this person failed 3 times, took a refresher, failed 3 times, retook the course, failed again, and then on the 8th try simply got lucky. Like 1 out of 8 times they passed, and since this time worked they feel that they obviously did something right. 

Now, like I said, I'm not making fun or judging them, because they clearly have drive to continue like many of us wouldn't. What I am saying is that their final pass may be more subjective or anecdotal than being evidence-based, objective results. 

The best course of action would be to take that person's advice and compile it with a bunch of other people's advice and weigh it out to see if other people also found that method useful.


----------



## KRYS82 (Aug 4, 2016)

I took the NREMT a month and 4 days after my class was over (didn't mean to wait that long but I had to fly across the country for a family thing). I was stressing because I hadn't studied or opened my book since the day class/NREMT Skills testing (June 24th). I did really well in my program; lowest grade I ever got was an 89....When it came to the written I was freaking out. I got a 120 question, I read and re-read EVERY question slowly (wanted to be thorough since you can't go back). I used my first instinct, since I know MY down fall is second guessing myself. I didn't second guess myself and I PASSED. It was my first time taking it, but I knew what my weakness was before testing and fixed it. 
If there's ANY area's in which you know aren't your strongest study the heck out of those areas, be confident and go with your gut.


----------



## Lopester (Aug 4, 2016)

KRYS82 said:


> I took the NREMT a month and 4 days after my class was over (didn't mean to wait that long but I had to fly across the country for a family thing). I was stressing because I hadn't studied or opened my book since the day class/NREMT Skills testing (June 24th). I did really well in my program; lowest grade I ever got was an 89....When it came to the written I was freaking out. I got a 120 question, I read and re-read EVERY question slowly (wanted to be thorough since you can't go back). I used my first instinct, since I know MY down fall is second guessing myself. I didn't second guess myself and I PASSED. It was my first time taking it, but I knew what my weakness was before testing and fixed it.
> If there's ANY area's in which you know aren't your strongest study the heck out of those areas, be confident and go with your gut.



In all honesty I think that is why I failed. I second guessed myself alot.  I just passed the practical and am retesting in a few weeks.  I'm just gonna do that, go with my gut.


----------

